# New England Firearms 10 gauge



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a NEF Pardner 10 gauge that i use for turkey hunting.  I have tru-glo sight on my Remington 12 gauge and would like to have sights on my 10.  It has drilled and tapped scope mount holes but i cannon find any sight that i can mount on my 10, it also has no rib, just a bead at the end. Does anyone know how i can put sights on this gun or type of sights that will fit the scope mount holes? Thanks!


----------



## fishtail (Apr 8, 2009)

I put a sight on my 12 gauge Pardner (think it was a Tru-Glo), purchased off the shelf from Bass Pro. Read the back for the correct thread to manufacturer.
Only problem was I had to file off the threads a little, it was interfering with the choke tube.
I think I used a shank mounted stone with a cordless drill to grind off the excess threads after installation.


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you happen to remember the type, maybe the "TruGlo Trubead turkey universal sights"? It's the only one i saw on basspro that actually had screw in sights.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.truglo.com/content/pdf/Gun_Chart.pdf
They are saying yours takes a TG92C or TG93C, I'm trying to see what that is. 
I thought I put the Starbrite Deluxe on mine but can't find the paper on it.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are the snap on ones, not the one you want.
http://www.truglo.com/content/products/firearm/wing_clay/glo_dot_2.asp
I'll try to find the thread size.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 8, 2009)

Found it, 3-56 thread!!
http://www.truglo.com/content/products/firearm/wing_clay/starbrite_deluxe.asp


----------



## fishtail (Apr 8, 2009)

Some how I missed reading that you had drilled and tapped for scope mount.
You may need the rail from H&R for a start more than likely for rear sights or scope mount. 
But you can go ahead and put a fiber optic sight on the front!
I'm unsure about the scope mount rails for the shotguns, the rifle rails are readily available from H&R and Midway.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=214609
IF this fits yours, I'd go with it and a Red Dot or Holo sight!!
See if this is your gun model, might be the bases for it (2 required). 
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=338568


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Apr 10, 2009)

i have a 10 gauge NEF ( made in 1992), that i used for gobbler's as well, i had mine drilled and tapped, put on a set of mounts, and a red dot, and a browning gold .680 tube........


----------

